# Your experience with a Ground Probe.



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

I am reading that there is mixed information both for and against using the ground probe. The information against using one scares me and makes me not want to use one. We have an issue with voltage and possible current in one of my tanks so I am exploring my options.

Please let me know if adding a ground probe CAUSED any problems in your tank. It's explained that the ground probe gaurantees that a current is in the tank, is this true for you? TIA.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

um.... all aquariums should be running on GFCIs. If you think you have current/voltage in your tank then its possible you have a short somewhere. Running a tank without a GFCI is dangerous. A ground probe I believe just grounds your tank or tests to see if it is grounded... If you have a leak or short somewhere it doesn't really help in the fact that you somehow have current getting into the tank, when none should in the first place. If you ground it, what you are noticing will probably go away. It doesn't fix the issue really. Just lets all the current run to the ground. If you have some equipment in the process of shorting out your just going to hide the signs. Then your basically waiting around till it malfunctions or dies.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> um.... all aquariums should be running on GFCIs. If you think you have current/voltage in your tank then its possible you have a short somewhere. Running a tank without a GFCI is dangerous. A ground probe I believe just grounds your tank or tests to see if it is grounded... If you have a leak or short somewhere it doesn't really help in the fact that you somehow have current getting into the tank, when none should in the first place. If you ground it, what you are noticing will probably go away. It doesn't fix the issue really. Just lets all the current run to the ground. If you have some equipment in the process of shorting out your just going to hide the signs. Then your basically waiting around till it malfunctions or dies.


Ever since I discovered that I had a problem, my husband and I have been researching this issue. The GFCI is thought to help with situations like this as you mention but with further research and learning about GFCIs themselves and how they work, it actually is not going to help in this case. I was surprised to learn about this myself. 

There are a few problems in one of my tanks. One is the light fixture, it's faulty. The fish are more calm now that I discovered this and don't use the light. Having tested the outlet, it looks as thought there is a deeper problem beyond my knowledge-base so I am having my husband handle the problem.

Having conflicting information makes it difficult to feel comfortable moving forward with the ground probe.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You might be able to solve the problem by simply keeping the light fixture from touching the tank. A piece of glass over the tank or a set of light legs might solve everything by itself. 
Light legs? Look at pictures of saltwater light strips. You'll see that most of them are designed to not touch the tank, since salty water conducts electricity so well. They are held above the tank by little plastic supports.

I use grounding probes all the time. The trick is to place the probe directly beside the object causing the problem so as to pull out the current over the shortest distance possible, thereby preventing a large area of the tank from having a stream of electric current in it. If the filter is the problem, for example, or the heater, then put the probe right up next to the flow tube or the heater. Lights, though, don't have so easy a place to pick, so again, keep the lights physically off of the tank and say bye-bye to the problem.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

its still a very bad idea to run a tank with out a GFCI.... These outlets are required by ANY building code to be used in kitchens, bathrooms, and outside. Anywhere there might be water you should be using a GFCI. They cost about $10 at any home improvement store. I don't how much electrical experience you or your husband have, but it takes 60 minuets MAX to swap a outlet. If there is ever a disaster, such as a tank crack, overflow or whatever. It will cut power if water meets electricity. Mine tripped when my heater shorted out. Its tripped many times when I there is a mini-flood and water gets on the power strip. 

I still feel that absolutely no equipment should be leaking power. If it is then replace it or repair it. A faulty light strip is very easy to repair...


----------

